# Burgers like Dad used to burn.



## fairmanjd (May 30, 2011)

Just bought a grill off of Craigslist and made burgers.
Used Dad and Mom's method of mixing onion soup mix into the patties and basting them liberally with cheap BBQ sauce. They were delicious.


----------



## Beathard (May 30, 2011)

That is the way I make the also. Every once in awhile I will add shredded cheese inside the meat as well.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 31, 2011)

I usually do not do anything special to the meat other than basic seasoning (on top) and patty construction. I use salt, black pepper, garlic powder, and minced onion on the tops of burgers before cooking.

It's too much work IMO to break down the ground beef and add a bunch of filler like egg, mixes etc.


----------



## Beathard (May 31, 2011)

Old Bay is also great in burgers.


----------



## fairmanjd (May 31, 2011)

Beathard said:
			
		

> Old Bay is also great in burgers.



That is an awesome idea.


----------



## MikeMay (May 31, 2011)

Two pounds of hamburgler meat, one package of Onion soup mix, one egg and 4 saltine crackers finely ground up...Mix it all together to make 6 good size burgers that hold together well and taste great....

(My daughter called it hamburgler...)


----------



## Beathard (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like my meatloaf. 8)


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 1, 2011)

I use Old Bay also, most of the time. Sometimes I will use the Montreal Steak seasoning (low sodium) too. I like making two thinner patties and laying one out and covering it with bacon and cheese, then I take the second and lay over the first and mash the sides together and making a stuffed burger that way. I try to change it up for the family so they never get tired of the same thing over and over. You can't for get to toast the buns too.


----------



## waylonivie (Jun 30, 2011)

Put the cheese( crumbled feta, shredded cheddar, etc) and bacon bits in with it as well.  I will substitute ranch dressing mix for soup mix.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay guys!  When does this knife and fork committee convene?  

I'm ready to _*feed*_!


:44:


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, onion soup mix for the win.  Pepperjack cheese laid on top a few seconds before anyone sees em, then presenting it all melty....call me Pavlov


----------



## CTx Mason (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a rancher I know that kills a cow now and then; 100% Texas grass fed, so I throw that ground beef on the grill, season it with a sprinkling of Lawry's then top it with a slice of smoked Gouda. 
I'll just say they don't stay on the plate long.


----------

